# Ft. Worth, TX - Young sable female



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Everyone -
I'm posting this for Lee Ellen in Blue Mound, TX (Ft.Worth area). Her contact email is below and pictures. Sounds like all Daisy needs is a chance to work. A chance to do _something_ and use her wonderful GSD potential. Please help!



> Quoteaisy is a 1 and a half yr old female. I've recently moved here and don't have a fenced yard for her. Also, my mom has cancer and I go back and forth to the hospital a lot and it's hard doing that and dealing with trying to figure out what to do with Daisy.
> 
> When I adopted her at about 6 months of age she was wild and needed training. My mom got sick right after that and I haven't had the opportunity to train her. She is very energetic and needs a lot of exercise and all she has here is a small 1 room apt and a small fenced kennel. She needs someone with a strong personality and someone who wants to work with her and train her. She is very smart and also very head strong. She still jumps and she is so big that should might hurt a child. She isn't mean although she doesn't like cats. She plays fine with other dogs although she plays rough. She can and will jump a regular fence so she needs a place where she can't get out. She is completely house broken.
> 
> ...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

beautiful girl!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Oh man, she is RIGHT down the street from me. I can't take her as I have my hands totally full right now. However, if there is ANYTHING I can do to help I will.

I can e-mail a rescue with her information if the owner is willing to surrender to a rescue. Let me know!


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Hi Lisa,
Don't know that she would surrender Daisy to rescue - but please feel free to email her and ask. Her email is: [email protected]

I'm near Flower Mound and gosh I wish I could take this girl - I think she's got great potential - but I'm full up, too. Surely there's someone around here who can take Daisy! Thanks for your help. At least let's get the word out as much as possible.


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

A couple more pics:


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

WOW is she ever gorgeous!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*



> Originally Posted By: DanniWOW is she ever gorgeous!!


Ditto.................

BOY...breath taking !!! STUNNING girl


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

I feel so bad, I showed my husband her picture (she could be Gazira's twin) and told him that if we weren't fostering a 3 y/0 GSD female and three 5 week old puppies, I would want her. I feel bad because I am only 4 hours away too, and all the others that are psted on here are in other states!!


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Thanks, elfwolfe, wish you had room, too. She's definitely a beauty with so much potential. We'll just keep our fingers crossed - surely the timing is right for _someone_ on this great GSD board!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

GORGEOUS dog! She looks both strong and sweet from the pics. You can really see the intelligence, awareness in her eyes. She looks SO much like my Grimm. I bet she would make someone an awesome dog!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Bump this pretty girl up to the top !


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Please don't forget Daisy!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

I know our fosters are completely full right now, but if she'd be willing to owner-foster, Austin GSD rescue could probably help Daisy find a great home. If she owner-fostered she'd be able to get the final say in who adopted Daisy. Just a thought.


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Emoore, that's terrific! Can you tell me what "owner-foster" means exactly? She's open to options and I'd be happy to pass the info on!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

It just means she holds on to Daisy until she gets adopted and assists with screening applicants. They'd also probably ask that she be up-to-date on her shots, Heartworm free, and spayed. 

This way she's not just turning her over to a rescue and never knows what became of her dog but still gets the resources of the rescue (screening process, high-traffic website with a lot of applicants who are looking for GSDs).


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

That's great. I will pass on the info. Thanks!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Any news? Those big brown eyes just kill me!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Bump to the top, little girl!


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Thanks, chancesmom. No new developments yet. I passed on the info from Emoore but haven't heard back.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Someone help this lovely girl!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*



> Originally Posted By: chancesmomSomeone help this lovely girl!


Looks like the ball is in the owner's court now.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

E-mailed Lee but no reply.


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Young sable female - Ft.Worth, TX*

Just to update - unfortunately, I cannot reach Lee Ellen. I don't know what happened, but she is not replying to my messages. Sorry I don't have better news. Fingers crossed that she found a good home for Daisy.


----------

